# dnsmasq dhcp issues[SOLVED]

## qgriffith

Hello,

I am trying to get dnsmasq verison 2.22 to work.  Currently I am running just dhcp and that seems to work on my local networks with out any issues.  I am trying to switch to dnsmasq so I can take advantage of the the DNS abilities with out having to install bind for my local LAN.  When I am running dnsmasq I am not able to get any a DHCP response.  DNSMASQ starts up fine with out any issues and UDP port 53 is open after it starts so I am not sure why I am not able to get a DHCP address from any of my hosts.  Like I said when I run the standared dhcp server I am able to use DHCP inside my LAN.  Here is the config file

```

# Configuration file for dnsmasq.

#

# Format is one option per line, legal options are the same

# as the long options legal on the command line. See

# "/usr/sbin/dnsmasq --help" or "man 8 dnsmasq" for details.

# The following two options make you a better netizen, since they 

# tell dnsmasq to filter out queries which the public DNS cannot

# answer, and which load the servers (especially the root servers) 

# uneccessarily. If you have a dial-on-demand link they also stop

# these requests from bringing up the link uneccessarily.

# Never forward plain names (with a dot or domain part)

domain-needed

# Never forward addresses in the non-routed address spaces.

bogus-priv

# Uncomment this to filter useless windows-originated DNS requests

# which can trigger dial-on-demand links needlessly.

# Note that (amongst other things) this blocks all SRV requests, 

# so don't use it if you use eg Kerberos.

# This option only affects forwarding, SRV records originating for

# dnsmasq (via srv-host= lines) are not suppressed by it.

#filterwin2k

# Change this line if you want dns to get its upstream servers from

# somewhere other that /etc/resolv.conf 

#resolv-file=

# By  default,  dnsmasq  will  send queries to any of the upstream

# servers it knows about and tries to favour servers to are  known

# to  be  up.  Uncommenting this forces dnsmasq to try each query

# with  each  server  strictly  in  the  order  they   appear   in

# /etc/resolv.conf

#strict-order

# If you don't want dnsmasq to read /etc/resolv.conf or any other

# file, getting its servers for this file instead (see below), then

# uncomment this

#no-resolv

# If you don't want dnsmasq to poll /etc/resolv.conf or other resolv

# files for changes and re-read them then uncomment this.

#no-poll

# Add other name servers here, with domain specs if they are for 

# non-public domains.

#server=/localnet/192.168.0.1

# Add local-only domains here, queries in these domains are answered

# from /etc/hosts or DHCP only.

#local=/localnet/

# Add domains which you want to force to an IP address here.

# The example below send any host in doubleclick.net to a local

# webserver.

#address=/doubleclick.net/127.0.0.1

# If you want dnsmasq to change uid and gid to something other

# than the default, edit the following lines.

#user=

#group=

# If you want dnsmasq to listen for requests only on specified interfaces

# (and the loopback) give the name of the interface (eg eth0) here. 

# Repeat the line for more than one interface.

#interface=eth1

#interface=wlan0

# Or you can specify which interface _not_ to listen on

except-interface=eth0

# Or which to listen on by address (remember to include 127.0.0.1 if

# you use this.)

#listen-address=

# On systems which support it, dnsmasq binds the wildcard address,

# even when it is listening on only some interfaces. It then discards

# requests that it shouldn't reply to. This has the advantage of 

# working even when interfaces come and go and change address. If you

# want dnsmasq to really bind only the interfaces it is listening on,

# uncomment this option. About the only time you may need this is when 

# running another nameserver on the same machine.

#bind-interfaces 

# If you don't want dnsmasq to read /etc/hosts, uncomment the

# following line.

#no-hosts

# or if you want it to read another file, as well as /etc/hosts, use

# this.

#addn-hosts=/etc/banner_add_hosts

# Set this (and domain: see below) if you want to have a domain

# automatically added to simple names in a hosts-file.

#expand-hosts

# Set the domain for dnsmasq. this is optional, but if it is set, it

# does the following things.

# 1) Allows DHCP hosts to have fully qualified domain names, as long

#     as the domain part matches this setting.

# 2) Sets the "domain" DHCP option thereby potentially setting the

#    domain of all systems configured by DHCP

# 3) Provides the domain part for "expand-hosts"

#domain=thekelleys.org.uk

  

# Uncomment this to enable the integrated DHCP server, you need

# to supply the range of addresses available for lease and optionally 

# a lease time. If you have more than one network, you will need to

# repeat this for each network on which you want to supply DHCP

# service.

#dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,12h

dhcp-range=192.168.1.3,192.168.1.10,168h

dhcp-range=192.168.2.3,192.168.2.6,168h

# This is an example of a DHCP range where the netmask is given. This

# is needed for networks we reach the dnsmasq DHCP server via a relay 

# agent. If you don't know what a DHCP relay agent is, you probably

# don't need to worry about this.

#dhcp-range=192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150,255.255.255.0,12h

# This is an example of a DHCP range with a network-id, so that

# some DHCP options may be set only for this network.

#dhcp-range=red,192.168.0.50,192.168.0.150

# Supply parameters for specified hosts using DHCP. There are lots

# of valid alternatives, so we will give examples of each. Note that

# IP addresses DO NOT have to be in the range given above, they just

# need to be on the same network. The order of the parameters in these

# do not matter, it's permissble to give name,adddress and MAC in any order

# Always allocate the host with ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66 

# The IP address 192.168.0.60

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,192.168.0.60

# Always set the name of the host with hardware address

# 11:22:33:44:55:66 to be "fred"

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,fred

# Always give the host with ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66

# the name fred and IP address 192.168.0.60 and lease time 45 minutes

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,fred,192.168.0.60,45m

# Give the machine which says it's name is "bert" IP address

# 192.168.0.70 and an infinite lease

#dhcp-host=bert,192.168.0.70,infinite

# Always give the host with client identifier 01:02:02:04 

# the IP address 192.168.0.60

#dhcp-host=id:01:02:02:04,192.168.0.60

# Always give the host with client identifier "marjorie"

# the IP address 192.168.0.60

#dhcp-host=id:marjorie,192.168.0.60

# Enable the address given for "judge" in /etc/hosts

# to be given to a machine presenting the name "judge" when

# it asks for a DHCP lease.

#dhcp-host=judge

# Never offer DHCP service to a machine whose ethernet 

# address is 11:22:33:44:55:66

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,ignore

# Ignore any client-id presented by the machine with ethernet

# address 11:22:33:44:55:66. This is useful to prevent a machine 

# being treated differently when running under different OS's or

# between PXE boot and OS boot.

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,id:*

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to 

# the machine with ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,net:red

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to 

# any machine with ethernet address starting 11:22:33:

#dhcp-host=11:22:33:*:*:*,net:red

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to any machine whose

# DHCP vendorclass string includes the substring "Linux"

#dhcp-vendorclass=red,Linux

# Send extra options which are tagged as "red" to any machine one 

# of whose DHCP userclass strings includes the substring "accounts"

#dhcp-userclass=red,accounts

# If this line is uncommented, dnsmasq will read /etc/ethers and act

# on the ethernet-address/IP pairs found there just as if they had

# been given as --dhcp-host options. Useful if you keep

# MAC-address/host mappings there for other purposes.

#read-ethers

# Send options to hosts which ask for a DHCP lease.

# See RFC 2132 for details of available options.

# Note that all the common settings, such as netmask and

# broadcast address, DNS server and default route, are given

# sane defaults by dnsmasq. You very likely will not need any

# any dhcp-options. If you use Windows clients and Samba, there

# are some options which are recommended, they are detailed at the

# end of this section.

# For reference, the common options are:

# subnet mask - 1

# default router - 3

# DNS server - 6

# broadcast address - 28

#dhcp-option=3,192.168.1.1

# Set the NTP time server addresses to 192.168.0.4 and 10.10.0.5

#dhcp-option=42,192.168.0.4,10.10.0.5

# Set the NTP time server address to be the same machine as 

# is running dnsmasq

#dhcp-option=42,0.0.0.0

# Set the NIS domain name to "welly"

#dhcp-option=40,welly

# Set the default time-to-live to 50

#dhcp-option=23,50

# Set the "all subnets are local" flag

#dhcp-option=27,1

# Send the etherboot magic flag and then etherboot options (a string).

#dhcp-option=128,e4:45:74:68:00:00

#dhcp-option=129,NIC=eepro100

# Specify an option which will only be sent to the "red" network 

# (see dhcp-range for the declaration of the "red" network)

#dhcp-option=red,42,192.168.1.1

# The following DHCP options set up dnsmasq in the same way as is specified

# for the ISC dhcpcd in 

# http://www.samba.org/samba/ftp/docs/textdocs/DHCP-Server-Configuration.txt

# adapted for a typical dnsmasq installation where the host running

# dnsmasq is also the host running samba.

# you may want to uncomment them if you use Windows clients and Samba.

#dhcp-option=19,0           # option ip-forwarding off 

#dhcp-option=44,0.0.0.0     # set netbios-over-TCP/IP nameserver(s) aka WINS server(s)

#dhcp-option=45,0.0.0.0     # netbios datagram distribution server

#dhcp-option=46,8           # netbios node type

#dhcp-option=47             # empty netbios scope.

# Send RFC-3397 DNS domain search DHCP option. WARNING: Your DHCP client

# probably doesn't support this......

#dhcp-option=119,eng.apple.com,marketing.apple.com 

# Send encapsulated vendor-class specific options. The vendor-class

# is sent as DHCP option 60, and all the options marked with the

# vendor class are send encapsulated in DHCP option 43. The meaning of

# the options is defined by the vendor-class. This example sets the 

# mtftp address to 0.0.0.0 for PXEClients

#dhcp-option=vendor:PXEClient,1,0.0.0.0

# Set the boot filename and tftpd server name and address

# for BOOTP. You will only need this is you want to

# boot machines over the network.

#dhcp-boot=/var/ftpd/pxelinux.0,boothost,192.168.0.3

# Set the limit on DHCP leases, the default is 150

dhcp-lease-max=150

# The DHCP server needs somewhere on disk to keep its lease database.

# This defaults to a sane location, but if you want to change it, use

# the line below.

#dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases

dhcp-leasefile=/var/run/dnsmasq.leases

# Set the DHCP server to authoritative mode. In this mode it will barge in 

# and take over the lease for any client which broadcasts on the network, 

# whether it has a record of the lease or not. This avoids long timeouts

# when a machine wakes up on a new network. DO NOT enable this if there's 

# the slighest chance that you might end up accidentally configuring a DHCP

# server for your campus/company accidentally. The ISC server uses the same

# the same option, and this URL provides more information:

# http://www.isc.org/index.pl?/sw/dhcp/authoritative.php

#dhcp-authoritative

# Set the cachesize here.

#cache-size=150

# If you want to disable negative caching, uncomment this.

#no-negcache

# Normally responses which come form /etc/hosts and the DHCP lease

# file have Time-To-Live set as zero, which conventionally means

# do not cache further. If you are happy to trade lower load on the 

# server for potentially stale date, you can set a time-to-live (in 

# seconds) here.

#local-ttl=

# If you want dnsmasq to detect attempts by Verisign to send queries

# to unregistered .com and .net hosts to its sitefinder service and

# have dnsmasq instead return the correct NXDOMAIN response, uncomment

# this line. You can add similar lines to do the same for other

# registries which have implemented wildcard A records.

#bogus-nxdomain=64.94.110.11

# If you want to fix up DNS results from upstream servers, use the

# alias option. This only works for IPv4.

# This alias makes a result of 1.2.3.4 appear as 5.6.7.8

#alias=1.2.3.4,5.6.7.8

# and this maps 1.2.3.x to 5.6.7.x

#alias=1.2.3.0,5.6.7.0,255.255.255.0

# Change these lines if you want dnsmasq to serve MX records.

# Return an MX record named "maildomain.com" with target

# servermachine.com and preference 50

#mx-host=maildomain.com,servermachine.com,50

# Set the default target for MX records created using the localmx option.

#mx-target=servermachine.com

# Return an MX record pointing to the mx-target for all local

# machines.

#localmx

# Return an MX record pointing to itself for all local machines.

#selfmx

# Change the following lines if you want dnsmasq to serve SRV 

# records.  These are useful if you want to serve ldap requests for

# Active Directory and other windows-originated DNS requests.

# See RFC 2782.

# You may add multiple srv-host lines. 

# The fields are <name>,<target>,<port>,<priority>,<weight>

# If the domain part if missing from the name (so that is just has the

# service and protocol sections) then the domain given by the domain=

# config option is used. (Note that expand-hosts does not need to be

# set for this to work.)

# A SRV record sending LDAP for the example.com domain to

# ldapserver.example.com port 289

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com,ldapserver.example.com,389

# A SRV record sending LDAP for the example.com domain to

# ldapserver.example.com port 289 (using domain=)

#domain=example.com

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp,ldapserver.example.com,389

# Two SRV records for LDAP, each with different priorities

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com,ldapserver.example.com,389,1

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com,ldapserver.example.com,389,2

# A SRV record indicating that there is no LDAP server for the domain

# example.com 

#srv-host=_ldap._tcp.example.com

# Change the following lines to enable dnsmasq to serve TXT records.

# These are used for things like SPF and zeroconf. (Note that the

# domain-name expansion done for SRV records _does_not 

# occur for TXT records.)

#Example SPF.

#txt-record=example.com,v=spf1 a -all

#Example zeroconf

#txt-record=_http._tcp.example.com,name=value,paper=A4

# For debugging purposes, log each DNS query as it passes through

# dnsmasq.

#log-queries

# Include a another lot of configuration options.

#conf-file=/etc/dnsmasq.more.conf

```

And here is the results of syslog when dnsmasq starts up

```

Sep 18 11:53:03 phoenix dnsmasq[10103]: started, version 2.22 cachesize 150

Sep 18 11:53:03 phoenix dnsmasq[10103]: DHCP, IP range 192.168.2.3 -- 192.168.2.6, lease time 168h

Sep 18 11:53:03 phoenix dnsmasq[10103]: DHCP, IP range 192.168.1.3 -- 192.168.1.10, lease time 168h

Sep 18 11:53:03 phoenix dnsmasq[10103]: read /etc/hosts - 10 addresses

Sep 18 11:53:03 phoenix dnsmasq[10103]: reading /etc/resolv.conf

Sep 18 11:53:03 phoenix dnsmasq[10103]: using nameserver 75.24.7.3#53

```

It starts fine but it will not hand out any offers.Last edited by qgriffith on Thu Oct 13, 2005 11:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qgriffith

I checked every log I can think of on the system and even turned of the iptables and still I can not get a dhcp offer when I run this program.  I see the lights on the hub blink when I my machine makes a request but an IP is never offered.  I even turned on dhcp-authoritative

 and still nothing.  I hate to use Bind for as little as three machines but I may have no other choice.

----------

## qgriffith

Is anyone else out there using dnsmasq as a DHCP server for more then one nic succesfully?  If so may I see your config file, maybe that will help my issue.  Thanks

----------

## genstef

I have the same issue here .. I solved it once (dunno how) and then it was there again. I do not have an idea why this problem occurs, but it happens regularly here  :Sad: 

Please tell me when you have found a solution.

----------

## think4urs11

```
interface=eth0

interface=eth2

bind-interfaces

bogus-priv

filterwin2k

resolv-file=/etc/ppp/resolv.conf

local=/here.local/

cache-size=5000

domain-needed

domain=here.local

expand-hosts

dhcp-authoritative

dhcp-range=10.0.1.2,10.0.1.59,144h

dhcp-range=10.0.9.1,10.0.9.12,48h

dhcp-option=19,0

dhcp-option=42,0.0.0.0

dhcp-option=44,0.0.0.0

dhcp-option=45,0.0.0.0

dhcp-option=46,8

dhcp-option=47
```

HTH

T.

----------

## qgriffith

I finally figured it out after using TCPDUMP and watching my firewall log.  I had to open port 67 and 68 udp on my internal interfaces for dnsmasq to work, for some reason I did not have to do that for the regular DHCP client which I don't understand yet.

----------

## genstef

qgriffith: How do you open it? What are the commands needed?

I also believe it could have to do with the kernel .. because the only thing I changed was the upgrade to latest -mm when it broke.

----------

